# Fort Pickens Sheep madness



## cato05 (Mar 13, 2010)

Me, wife and my mother went out to Fort Pickens on Monday and Tuesday to look for some sheephead. We found them! Monday's haul was around 20 and Tuesday about the same. The pic we took was today after we had given a few away to people on the pier and a few to the neighbor, lord knows i don't want to clean that many lol. Bait used was fiddler crabs on a carolina rig right under the pier. Current got bad at times so a one ounce weight, 10lb swivel, 18 inch 12lb fluro liter, and a #4 hook was used. My mother loaded into a 24 inch, 9 lb monster sheep just before we left. She fought that sucker for 15 minutes in and out of the pilons, its a miracle it didnt break her off. Seems like the sheeps are still thick at Fort Pickens pier. Happy fishing!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

That's some kinda wife to let you put those fish on her ironing board


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

^ agreed. very nice mess of fish.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Or even in the house for that matter!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice sheepies


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

way to go:notworthy:very nice haul of sheepies congrates


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

i was thinkin the same thing y'all! Inside? Ironing board!! hahahhahah:thumbup:


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice haul. Thanks for the post.


----------



## cato05 (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL. Yes the wife was not very happy with the decision to clean them inside but the weather today was just horrible with all the rain and T-storms. Believe me it will not happen again. The wife refuses to help lol, and how can i really blame her? I'm not gonna hear the end of the use of her ironing board either.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Now thats kinda funny, nice mess of fish dude.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice mess o'fish and that is one huge sheepshead!

Nicely displayed on the ironing board. I had always wondered 

what those things were for!


----------



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

great catch! i went to the perdido jetties two weeks ago with live sandfleas,fiddlers and live shrimp but could'nt catch aids in a whore house!!!! desperately lookin for sheeps. coming from mobile how do i get to the pier,and does anyone know the number to the pier? it would be much appreciated. p.s,did you have to move around alot to find where they were biting or were they everywhere?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know what I am more impressed with, the nice mess of fish or the fact your wife let you clean them inside and on her ironing board of all things!


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't think we even have an ironing board .If we do i"ve never seen it.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

"I dont know what I am more impressed with, the nice mess of fish or the fact your wife let you clean them inside and on her ironing board of all things! "

Damn,,,,, now that dedication.... Does she have a sister??? LOLOLOL Great report.....


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Its funny how we all think the same guys, tell your wife what a lucky man you are. The rest of us would have been out in the mess cleaning that mess, would not even consider asking the wife. LOL


----------



## McFish (Aug 16, 2009)

Cato05 was the sheephead king Monday and Tuesday, alright. But, he did leave a few for my grandson and I.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Fat sheeps.


----------



## cato05 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fool injected, The pier is small and the crabs dont last very long when a sheep is around. So if one dont bite within a minute or so i would move to another pilon. Fort pickens has a website with directions and a phone number. http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/fort-pickens.htm


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Headed there now. We'll see if there are any left!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well got 7 with my buddy. Lost about 20. All on crabs. About 30-40 were caught between 1-5 pm 2-4lbs was the average weight.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn nice haul


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Seriously wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cato05 (Mar 13, 2010)

Gratz on the catch Ardiemus and i feel ya on losing that many. Was that way with me too... seemed like their lips were made of paper lol. Nothing more aggravating than hooking up on a nice one, seeing that joker come to the top.. getting the bridge net in the water... then having the liter come flying back at ya.


----------

